# New food recommendations for picky toy poodle (brand orijen and northwest naturals)



## Mansi (May 1, 2020)

Hi,
I have a toy poodle who is 1 years 8months old and being a toy poodle he is always been a very picky eater ..until it comes to human food 🤭
Recently I was feeding him hills science diet chicken and meal recipe until I came to a realisation and information on how the ingredients are not healthy and even as it was just limited to chicken and rice and along with that I give him canned food (akela brand) wild game containing wild boar, venison , reindeer and fruits and veg he eats that with no doubt but the dry food is very irregular any how I am in the process of changing his food now both canned (as the company no longer makes it anymore )and dry.
I am ordering trial packs at the moment and was wondering if someone could help me with some recommendations from the brand of orijen. I have so far tried the adult small breed from acana which he didn’t like either and tried the new one from orijen tundra which he doesn’t like either?

what are you recommendations for under orijen?
Also he doesn’t like fish that much. However I will continue to include it in his dry food diet as it has a lot of health benefits. But any suggestions?

As well as for the freeze dried food I am going to for northwest naturals ? Chicken and salmon? Do you guys have any other recommendations for a picky eater? In which the food is very tasteful , healthy and appealing?

also one more question I saw that the ingredients in northwest naturals has a garlic in it ?i have heard things about how it’s not safe for dogs?


----------



## Budster (Apr 15, 2012)

*Acana & Orijen Lawsuit*
see the above post in this forum


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

You might try looking into Farmina.


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

That lawsuit was dismissed over a year ago.

Garlic is fine in small amounts for most dogs. I wouldn’t worry if it’s listed in the ingredients of a commercially available food unless you know that yours is sensitive to it.

I find freeze-dried food is more appealing to picky eaters than kibble a lot of the time... My picky one tends to prefer beef and lamb over chicken and fish, so that might be worth a try. I sometimes rehydrate it with homemade bone broth and that’s usually a hit. I like to switch it up for my dogs since they’re not overly sensitive (especially within brands) and they seem to be more engaged that way.

I also think Ziwi Peak or Real Meat air dried food is worth a try if it’s not too cost prohibitive.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

VanessaC said:


> That lawsuit was dismissed over a year ago.
> 
> Garlic is fine in small amounts for most dogs. I wouldn’t worry if it’s listed in the ingredients of a commercially available food unless you know that yours is sensitive to it.
> 
> ...


Yes, these two are good. Another is Vital Essentials. Cost should be more manageable for a toy poodle. For dry kibble I also like Farmina. Letting it soak in some low sodium chicken broth may help.


----------

